# Making a very small, very high pressure pump?



## superserge (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi there,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, I haven't really been able to find any relevant information on the internet.

I would like to make a very small, very high pressure air pump, and I want to know if it's doable.

For approximate specs, I'd like the pump to fit in a 1cmx1cmx1cm cube and deliver 50psi.

I have only a basic understanding of how pumps work and just wanted to confirm if the above is possible if I'm willing to accept a very low flow rate.

If I have a small pump that delivers, say 5psi and 0.5LPM, would I be able to gear the motor down 10x in order to get 50psi and 0.05LPM? Do any other factors come into play when gearing the pump down like this?

Any help or pointers to where I can find more info would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## saradanyal (Sep 18, 2019)

Choosing the most suitable household pump model for your application is essential as you want the correct size pump to do the work. Firstly, we need to look at two primary factors - That being the Pump Flow Rate needed & the Pressure required.

How much water will be required for flow rate..?

Work out the number of taps or outlets that are likely to be on at the same time. Remember that different taps have different flow rates.


----------

